# Cannot uninstall ewido security?



## Westmar (Oct 17, 2004)

So I downloaded, installed, and used the free trial version of Ewido Security Suite. It's great stuff but I don't want to buy it right now. My trial was up a few days ago and now I am trying to uninstall it.

I went to Add/Remove Programs and removed it. It disappeared from the list of programs so I assumed it was uninstalled. Went back to my desktop only to notice that it still exists - the shortcut, the program, the files in Program Files - everything. I can't find any way to properly uninstall this thing. What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## tummypony86 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ater you uninstall from Add/Remove programs you usually have to go to Program Fies and Delete the leftover program file. If you click on the shortcut does it open the program? If not then the program was uninstalled.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

At the end of the test phase, the extensions of the plus version are deactivated and the freeware version can be used unlimited times. The purchased license code of the plus version can be entered at any time. 

You dont necessarily have to uninstall it as the limited version will keep working anyway if you choose to keep it.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

try to uninstall it in safe mode, but i would keep it, as devil lady mentioned. the program doesnt use any serious resouces from your computer, and picks up spyware that adaware misses.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Not sure if it might have uninstalled partially and failed there. Can you run Ewido? Will it startup? If not or it gives you errors, reinstall it back.

Like someone said earlier, it will become free after 14 days and it's good to have as a second antivirus program. It's compatible with most antivirus programs, so no worries about any conflicts.


----------



## Westmar (Oct 17, 2004)

tummy pony - I did go to Program Files and try to delete the stuff but it wouldn't do it - it errored out while trying to delete.

The program still seems to run fine....and I guess I can keep it. But it still kind of disturbs me that I can't uninstall it, you know?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like when you installed it, you chose to have the real-time features enabled. Open the program. Choose Remove guard. Close the program. Reboot.

You can't delete something in use. That's why whosdat's suggestion of a safe mode uninstall and deletion should also work. You didn't mention if you tried that.

However, as the others have said, it's a great tool to keep around, as you can continue to update the definitions and use it as a second onboard scanner.


----------



## madddbob (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey,I downloaded an AV, spy something or other with cwshredder and I could not get rid of it,UNTILL I went into spybot search and destroy advanced tab and manually deleted all proscesses and programs,had to go to the startup list and system internals to vanquish it.madddbob


----------



## Westmar (Oct 17, 2004)

tetonbob said:


> Sounds like when you installed it, you chose to have the real-time features enabled. Open the program. Choose Remove guard. Close the program. Reboot.


A-ha! I'll bet this is the problem. Let me check it out. (I still plan to keep it, but I really don't like thinking I might not be able to get rid of it if I want to. Call me crazy.) :wink:


----------



## Westmar (Oct 17, 2004)

tetonbob said:


> That's why whosdat's suggestion of a safe mode uninstall and deletion should also work. You didn't mention if you tried that.


PS - I didn't try this because....well....I have no excuse.


----------



## Westmar (Oct 17, 2004)

It worked. Thank you tetonbob and everyone else! 

I will now reinstall it to use as a secondary scanner, etc.


----------

